# Excited...bought a bag of Acana Grasslands yesterday!



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, I know I'm a dork, but I bought a bag of Acana Grasslands yesterday to try on my boy and I'm excited to start feeding it to him. I also bought a small sample bag of the Ranchlands (which he seemed to like). I know he likes the Grasslands, so that's why I went with that one and got the sample bag of the Ranchlands to see if he likes it. 


And I picked up a couple samples of EVO Red Meat and some Fromm samples. I like to bring home samples and set up "taste tests" just to see if he'd be interested in other foods. He has a double feeder so I put one kind of food in one bowl and a different in the other. 

Last night I put down a little of the EVO and the Ranchlands. He went right for the Ranchlands and wouldn't even try the EVO..I'm not thinking he is going to to like any Innova/Natura products because he also wouldnt touch their Prime with beef and lamb when I brought samples of that home.

Anyways, I'm just excited to start him on the new food and see how he does since I've heard how much everyone here likes the brand.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

We are in the process of switching Oliver over to the Acana Pacifica. Seems to be a big hit so far. Interesting to read about the Evo. That is another one I was thinking of trying.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope your dog does well with the Acana Grasslands. My dogs ate Acana Pacifica at one point and did real well on it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope he does well on it. I don't know why but I thought you fed raw. LOl


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovemydogsalways- Nope, I feed kibble. I'm not against raw at all and think it's great for those that can/do feed it, but at this point and time in my life it just isn't an option for me for several reasons. I did pop over to the raw section to ask about what kind of bones to feed for teeth cleaning...maybe you saw me over there? 

Nfedyk - I don't know what his issue is with Innova/Evo/Natura products but the 3 I've tried he either wouldn't touch (EVO Red Meat and Prime beef and lamb) or it made him vomit (EVO 95% meat herring canned food - he liked the taste and I suspect I fed him too much initially which may have caused the vomiting). I've fed Innova to my other DDBs (before I had him) and they all did fine on it and he normally isn't super picky to where he wouldn't at least try the food....but he totally turned his nose up at the EVO last night and the Prime I offered him a few weekends ago.

Tonight I did offer him a little bit of the Fromm 4-Star Surf and Turf grain free (one of the samples I got) and he did seem to like it. I think he really liked the small kibble (its super tiny, and he doesn't like large kibble so that was probably a factor)


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Lovemydogsalways- Nope, I feed kibble. I'm not against raw at all and think it's great for those that can/do feed it, but at this point and time in my life it just isn't an option for me for several reasons. I did pop over to the raw section to ask about what kind of bones to feed for teeth cleaning...maybe you saw me over there?
> 
> Nfedyk - I don't know what his issue is with Innova/Evo/Natura products but the 3 I've tried he either wouldn't touch (EVO Red Meat and Prime beef and lamb) or it made him vomit (EVO 95% meat herring canned food - he liked the taste and I suspect I fed him too much initially which may have caused the vomiting). I've fed Innova to my other DDBs (before I had him) and they all did fine on it and he normally isn't super picky to where he wouldn't at least try the food....but he totally turned his nose up at the EVO last night and the Prime I offered him a few weekends ago.
> 
> Tonight I did offer him a little bit of the Fromm 4-Star Surf and Turf grain free (one of the samples I got) and he did seem to like it. I think he really liked the small kibble (its super tiny, and he doesn't like large kibble so that was probably a factor)


Thats a good size dog you have there....does he inhale the small size kibble....I would think the larger size kibble would be better?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol nope. He is a really slow eater and he actually chewed the Fromm kibble when I let him try it..even though it was so tiny. That was only a sample bag though, we're trying Acana Grasslands right now.

He's just kind of a wierdo ...he doesn't care for big kibble at all.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Lovemydogsalways- Nope, I feed kibble. I'm not against raw at all and think it's great for those that can/do feed it, but at this point and time in my life it just isn't an option for me for several reasons. I did pop over to the raw section to ask about what kind of bones to feed for teeth cleaning...maybe you saw me over there?
> 
> Nfedyk - I don't know what his issue is with Innova/Evo/Natura products but the 3 I've tried he either wouldn't touch (EVO Red Meat and Prime beef and lamb) or it made him vomit (EVO 95% meat herring canned food - he liked the taste and I suspect I fed him too much initially which may have caused the vomiting). I've fed Innova to my other DDBs (before I had him) and they all did fine on it and he normally isn't super picky to where he wouldn't at least try the food....but he totally turned his nose up at the EVO last night and the Prime I offered him a few weekends ago.
> 
> Tonight I did offer him a little bit of the Fromm 4-Star Surf and Turf grain free (one of the samples I got) and he did seem to like it. I think he really liked the small kibble (its super tiny, and he doesn't like large kibble so that was probably a factor)


Ok I feel dumb I think I have you mixed up with newyorkdogue. Sorry about that! I just saw in the pet communicator thread that you both have a douge de Bordeaux.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol that's ok! I thought maybe you had...no biggie


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> He's just kind of a wierdo ...he doesn't care for big kibble at all.


Lol, so funny, and yet my 16lb dog doesn't care for Fromm as much due to the tiny kibble. He prefers large kibble to crunch on.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^^^ I'm glad my dog isn't the only "oddball" :becky:


----------

